# Supagard worth it ??



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife has just bought a i30 Hyundai 11 months old.The salesman pursuaded her to buy the Supagard treatment at £499.
The paintwork feels rough and there is not much of a shine.
Where does she stand ? If she has lost her money what can she do to improve the paint?


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

She just got her money stolen, I would seriously try get money back, no paint protection is worth £499 from a dealer, they don't even do a good job or prep paint correctly, doubt you see much difference.

You could get a professional detailer to do much better job at half price with 3-5 year paint protection. 

Kyle


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Dave,

To get any sort of return you're probably going to need a fully detailed (no pun intended) report from a "professional" about what is "wrong" with the paintwork and what it will cost to put "right."

Maybe one of the pro detailers who are on here might be willing to do this?

You'll need to do some searching to see if any are you close to and chat to them.

Good Luck with it.

Andy.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Interested to hear the outcome of this, was the brand new?



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just read your post again 11 months old derrrrrr. 

I suppose they don't correct the paint before it's coated so lock in a dull finish. I bet it's hard work to get your money back. 
Good luck tho, good advise above and see if you can get a pro to state it's been applied incorrectly 

Gonz


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry bud but you haven't got a chance of getting a refund back off them, especially when your mrs agreed to have it done. But you can only ask.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Me again !!
Just a little bit more positive I have seen Superguard applied correctly and does last. 


Gonz.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It might be hard work getting your money back but worth a go. James at Ti22 in Chepstow isn't that far from you if you are looking for a pro to have a look.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

chongo said:


> Sorry bud but you haven't got a chance of getting a refund back off them, especially when your mrs agreed to have it done. But you can only ask.


Have to agree with this, your good lady agreed to it. You could argue the paintwork wasn't correctly prepared but you'd need to prove it, apart from that I think that unfortunately you'll need to grin and bear it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any product as well as super guard or any of what we commonly use is only as good and effective as to whom applies it and how the car is prepped before hand, basically a tradesman is only as good as his toolbox in a manner of speaking. Besides all of that is extra commission for the sales man who sells the product. Best of luck in your pursuit Dave.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

hmm £500 for Supagard (or DiamondBrite, or AutoGlym Lifeshine)? The proverbial in my opinion ....










It is sold/marketed as a "lifetime" type protection for your car with claims "you never need to polish your car" etc You get a package of products (aka conserver) to maintain the car's finish which are supposed to be applied to preserve the guarantee.

I was gifted the SupaGard package of materials (in an AutoGlym style bag) with shampoos etc by someone who bought them and never used them. The shampoo left a temporary gloss on my Mum's car (which was unwashed for a month) but no noteworthy protection. (I know cause I later used BSD on the car and BSD's beading speaks for itself).

IMO £500 can get you a pro detail. If you shop for the SupaGard/Diamondbrite materials on ebay you can get them for much less than the cost of the dealer's application.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Believe me supagard is terrible


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

i phoned the dealer up today and told him i wasnt happy.I am taking the car back the first week in May.I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You may get a reapplication at best mate. Unfortunately, it's unlikely the shaved ape on minimum wage will prep it properly, leaving you in the same boat. It'll only be as good as what's underneath. The elephant-man with 23 lbs of foundation on his face would still be worse off than Brad Pitt with a spot on his nose.


----------



## Mccrae1971 (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to apply this to cars years ago. As long as the car is prepped right then it's ok but not worth the high price. If you really want it on the car then I'd buy it on line for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

We need to remember, where as we don't like these products, to the OP's wifey, and to those who only occasionally wash their cars  these products are perfect and do their job as advertised.

£499, you seriously don't wanna know how much the stearlership buys this product in for thou!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

naddy37 said:


> we need to remember, where as we don't like these products, to the op's wifey, and to those who only occasionally wash their cars  These products are perfect and do their job as advertised.
> 
> £499, you seriously don't wanna know how much the stearlership buys this product in for thou!


£25 ?


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

The paint feels rough,i think there was a complete lack of preperation.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A thought has just occurred to me.

Do you have a swirl spotting torch?

If so, does it show up swirls etc.in the paintwork that would show a lack of prep?

At least it would be something to show the dealer when you take it back.

As far as I know any service has to be done with an appropriate level of skill and care. If it hasn't been then you have the right to have it put right. So if you can show you've spent 500 GBP and the results are not satisfactory then you might have a case. This is where the "expert" report comes in.

Andy.

PS suggest everything is done/confirmed in writing/email. You might end up in the small claims court and this is when exactly what was said/agreed becomes crucial.

Andy.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Always the biggest issue with these kinds of products is that it's all in the prep work. 

Last time I bought a new car the dealership offered me some glasscoat (4 years) protection which I declined. They'd offered it free anyway but instead just left me the coating to apply myself if I'd wanted. I read the instructions and it was extremely specific. 

Car had to be washed, decontaminated and grease fee so I'd assume panel wipes. From there the product needed to be applied in a cool, area and in the shade. Once applied it needed to be left for quite some time to cure before being buffed off. 

Now if a standard valeter in a dealership has the time and/or inclination to do this, then fair play to them. Chances are they simply wash the car and slap the stuff straight on. 

So you may see a bit of beading for a while but the finish wouldn't be that special and chances are the protection will not last. 

These kind of products would be great for the average non-detailer type, if they were applied 100% properly. I'm extremely sceptical they are though hence whey they're a rip off.


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

taking the car back to the dealer today so they can have a look.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The light from a camera phone can pick up swirls, fingers crossed for you they see the error of the application. However you should not be feeling anything on the paint it should feel like glass smooth. Just out of curiosity what is the colour of the car? Just thinking you may be able to pick up easily any other signs of contamination around arches and bottoms of doors again that shouldn't be there if the prep was done correctly, but easily missed if rushed.
If you get no joy then there's always a consumer complaints procedure to go through. The price of £499 is way OTT but what they have done is priced it at an hourly charge what they think is a reasonable time to prep and apply its not the cost of the product. In reality, its probably been washed, dried, applied and buffed in an hour.


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Good news the manager agreed to a full refund,


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Unexpected result, well done! What did you say to him out of interest?


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Smanderson117 said:


> Unexpected result, well done! What did you say to him out of interest?


I told him i wasnt happy with the Supagard finish in fact i didnt think it had been applied.He offered to get the car valeted i said no thanks i want a refund.
There was abit of Anglo Saxon mixed in.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha well it's a good result matey, spend that money on some lovely products or a proper detail and seal if you're not comfortable doing it yourself


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Smanderson117 said:


> Haha well it's a good result matey, spend that money on some lovely products or a proper detail and seal if you're not comfortable doing it yourself


that is the plan but i think it will have to wait till school holidays.We have two foster boys and my wife needs the car to taxi them to school and taking them to parental contact.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

So did he inspect the car and agree it wasn't up to standards, or was there excuses being made about using agency staff "not our regular guy".


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

My wife worked in the service department of a reputable dealership for quite a while, and before i got into detailing I thought it was a good product. To be fair, it probably is a good product. The problem lies with who is applying it. I worked in the same dealership for a short while, and from my experience of the valeters (who thought is was a good idea to move the car slowly then JAM on the brakes to get the water to fall off) (before they took the dry chamois/sand paper to it) had ZERO training on how to apply the product, and barely had the time to do it before handover. The amount of half used kits she had bits and pieces from where they hadn't used them was astonishing.

And they certainly did not decontaminate the paint before application, which is essential to its longevity.

My advice. Get a professional to do it. Even if it costs double. Or triple.

Products are usually only as good as the prep you put in before applying them.


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

Had my brand new L200 done when I purchased it. 

NOT WORTH IT...... Striped it all off and done myself properly.

Just as well I didn't pay for it.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good result Dave Y and nice to hear.

Very over-rated products for us connoisseurs. 
The salesmen don't make a fortune, £30-45 depending on whether its a standalone protection or part of a pack with flaps/bootliner etc.

Worked with Supagard, its not bad when applied correctly, but pricey.
Diamondbrite similar, but cheaper.
Autoglym is pretty decent in my opinion.

The first two are so easily stripped with TFR, and guess what the service washers use when you take your car to a dealer??

Autoglym lasts a lot longer and the aftercare packs are nice.

Our dealership preps the cars pretty well to be fair as we don't want customers coming back unhappy.
We use clay bars when required so the paint's not rough to the touch, and we use solution finish on the black trims when they're looking faded.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Well done a good result. Not a bad product if you bought a kit for £25 and did it yourself and put the £475 saving towards your next holiday


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

the problem we have is my wife needs the car everyday.We are foster carers and we have two brothers with us at the moment[CHAOS]. She has to do the school run and take them to contact.I think we are going to have to wait for the school holidays to sort the paintwork out.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Dave,

Good result. Glad it was quick and relatively painless.

Better to wait until you've got the time to prep properly and see a beautiful end result.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on in a few months.

Andy.


----------

